# Terry's WIP



## TerryCurley

I'm going way out of my comfort zone on this one. It is large 24x30 inch (61 x 76 cm) and very detailed. The reference picture is West Bow— a street in Edinburgh, Scotland Taken from a Bing.com wallpaper. Click show to see reference photo:


Spoiler


----------



## Susan Mulno

Good for you! Stretch those wings and fly! I know it will be great!


----------



## Liz

Wow, that looks like a lot of work. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out for you.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

a huge project can't wait to see it progress!


----------



## SuddenLife

Sketch looks nice already! Looking forward to see your progress.


----------



## Steve James

Your sketch looks bang on, this will be a fun project. Looking forward to seeing how it progresses.


----------



## Sarah

You possess some fine sketching skills, Terry! Looking forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## TerryCurley

This one is going to take a long time.


----------



## Steve James

Looks great already


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nice Terry!


----------



## avni

Great Terry!Congratulations!:glasses:


----------



## just

Sarah said:


> You possess some fine sketching skills, Terry! .


Yes her sketching skills are the best.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Time for an update*

It's coming along. I figure I have about 5 weeks of work to do on this. I'm loving doing something intricate that can't be finished in a few days.


----------



## Steve James

Looking great!


----------



## Sarah

Wow Terry! Very detailed, love it so far!!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wow Terry! You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Liz

That is looking good, you must have a lot of patience to do such detailed work! And a steady hand, lol


----------



## dickhutchings

I couldn't do that with my shaky hands if my life depended on it. It's coming out fantastic! You are better at this than you've been letting on.


----------



## SuddenLife

Oh wow it's coming along amazingly! Nice!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you all. 

I think I have overestimated how long this is going to take. I'm now guessing I only have about two or three weeks at most left of work. I got a lot done these last couple of days.


----------



## TerryCurley

*An Update*

Here's an update of my Street Painting.


----------



## Steve James

Nice job Terry, it looks like a street I'd like to walk down.


----------



## Liz

Wow, that is really coming along! Did I notice your initials on a store sign in the painting?


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wow! Very nice! Taking your time is really paying off.


----------



## TerryCurley

Liz said:


> Wow, that is really coming along! Did I notice your initials on a store sign in the painting?


Yup...the dress shop. The license plate of the car that is closest says TC2016 and the red store at the end of the first row of buildings has a sign that says Terry's. 

There is no way to get a picture on the internet that shows all the details. When you scale it down to up load it a lot is lost.

Thank you Liz and Susan and Steve.


----------



## Liz

TerryCurley said:


> Yup...the dress shop. The license plate of the car that is closest says TC2016 and the red store at the end of the first row of buildings has a sign that says Terry's.


That's clever!


----------



## relay

Hey! Have you guys check out Splore yet? It's an awesome app that allows for artists to be discovered! Check it out: http://www.sploreapp.com/


----------



## dickhutchings

This is the most amazing painting you've done IMO. You're meant to paint cityscapes!!!


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> This is the most amazing painting you've done IMO. You're meant to paint cityscapes!!!


Thank you so much Dick. I've about got it finished. One more day to add some hanging flower pots and put some highlights in it and it will be done.


----------



## TerryCurley

relay said:


> Hey! Have you guys check out Splore yet? It's an awesome app that allows for artists to be discovered! Check it out: http://www.sploreapp.com/


Hey Dude...this is considered spam and also hijacking a thread. @dickhutchings


----------



## dickhutchings

He's gone.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Finished?*

I'm calling this done except for those tweaks that always come after I think I have finished a painting. It took me 5 weeks to do this but I'm happy with the results. Constructive advice is welcome.


----------



## TerryCurley

I made some tweaks. I think I will put it in a Finished thread.


----------



## Steve James

I love the warmth in your colours Terry.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Steve. 

What's going on with your cafeteria scene?


----------



## Steve James

Hi Terry,

I haven't done a whole lot to it recently. I got laid off at the end of April so that's taken up a lot of my time finding a new job. Got that sorted out now so I need to get back to the painting.


----------



## lmoyer

It's SO magnificent. Could I pleaaaase post this on the "guest artwork" page of my website? I can link to your facebook page or personal website if you have one. If not I totally understand. @TerryCurley


----------



## zahira

Looks great, I love watching people's painting progress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCurley

lmoyer said:


> It's SO magnificent. Could I pleaaaase post this on the "guest artwork" page of my website? I can link to your facebook page or personal website if you have one. If not I totally understand. @TerryCurley


I'm honored. Be my guest.


----------



## lmoyer

TerryCurley said:


> I'm calling this done except for those tweaks that always come after I think I have finished a painting. It took me 5 weeks to do this but I'm happy with the results. Constructive advice is welcome.


It's posted on my website now. It's on my Guest Artwork page if you'd like to see it


----------



## LilAsh91

Beautiful work Terry, your sketching & painting skills are on point! I hope one day to be on your level!


----------

